# Knarzen währen dem Pedalieren Rose Beef Cake



## cosmiq85 (18. Juni 2017)

Hi all,

ich fahre ein Rose Beef Cake.
Ausstattung: Fox36 Talas, Fox DHX 5.0 Air, XT Kurbel, Saint Short Cage Schaltwerk, 1x9, Mavic LRS.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Wenn ich sitze und normal pedaliere, federt es etwas und genau diese kleine Bewegung bringt dann irgendwo ein Knarzen hervor.

Wenn ich freihändig fahre, stehend fahre oder wippend fahre, ist das Geräusch nur selten zu hören,
im Sitzen eigentlich immer.

Ich habe den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und gereinigt, das Tretlager ist neu, die LRS wurden auch erst zerlegt und sind einwandfrei, die Stattelstütze war auch draussen und alles wurde gereinigt.
Gestern sind wir 30km und 700m hoch und wieder runter gefahren, da war nichts zu hören nach dem Reinigen, die letzten 5km auf der Strasse hats dann wieder angefangen und hat auch bis zuhause nicht aufgehört.

Hat jemand dazu vllt ne Idee? Der Fahrradmech, der ansonsten alles findet, hats bisher auch nicht rausgefunden.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## underdog (19. Juni 2017)

cosmiq85 schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> ich fahre ein Rose Beef Cake.
> Ausstattung: Fox36 Talas, Fox DHX 5.0 Air, XT Kurbel, Saint Short Cage Schaltwerk, 1x9, Mavic LRS.
> ...



Hallo Chris,

Ich würde mal am Dämpfer und an den Bolzen schauen! Kann auch sein das es die Buchsen vom Dämpfer sind, zur Not mal ein Spritzer Brunox oder WD40 usw. und schauen was passiert.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Chris,

konntest du den Fehler schön finden?

Gruß Jens


----------



## cosmiq85 (9. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab den kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt, alle Lager sehen super aus.
Also alles gereinigt und gefettet, seitdem alles lautlos.


----------



## fuxy (18. August 2017)

Check mal die Sattelstütze, den Sattel und die Sattelklemme, war bei mir so, nu is ru.


----------

